# QA Supervisor/Manager jobs in Thailand?



## Jeff Simoneaux (Jun 7, 2013)

I am planning to move to Thailand in the next year or so. I have been there on vacation 2 different times for 3 weeks at a time. And I'm still not sure what area I want to move to. 

At this time I am working for a large engineering company as a Quality Assurance Supervisor/Manager. I have experience working in other countries like South Korea and Mexico overseeing the fabrication of reactors, heat exchangers and pipe spools. I have had my Certified Welding Inspector certs for over 14 years and my NBIC. I would like to see if there would be any chance of getting a job there in this field until I can start my own business there.

Does anybody know of any possibilities in this field of work?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## visual effects editor (Dec 25, 2011)

Find a company that can hire you outside Thailand that also has offices in Thailand. Oil company maybe? 

I can't post links but the restrictions on Thailand employment are vast!


----------



## Jeff Simoneaux (Jun 7, 2013)

Thank you. That is what I would like to do or work as a contractor for one of the oil companies but it's not that easy to find something there in Thailand. At least it hasn't been for me but I just started.

I also just started on this site and looking for work there so I'm not sure what you mean by:
restrictions on Thailand employment.

Thanks again


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Have you read the pinned thread ("sticky") at the top of this page about "thailand job resources etc"?
I think the previous poster was mainly referring to work permit regulations, which you will need to read up about.

It is very difficult for a foreigner to get a decent paying job in thailand now. This is in part due to the regulations and in part due to the huge numbers of western people who like you are keen to relocate ... many at any wage they can get. Your best bet will be to explore and utilise professional networks


----------



## Jeff Simoneaux (Jun 7, 2013)

Thank you for the information. I will read up on the information you mentioned. 

I know it would be hard to get a good paying job there but I figure it wouldn't hurt to try. That is why I am also looking to go back to South Korea or somewhere close until I can move to Thailand and start a business there. Maybe 1 to 1 1/2 years.

I also have experience as Lead inspector and chief inspector on underground pipelines and building plants and refineries. 

Thanks again!


----------

